# WOMAN'S MAGAZINE: Have you had a baby after more than five years of trying?



## nosman (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello, I write for a weekly woman's magazine and I'm looking to interview women (aged 35-45) who have successfully had a baby after more than five years of trying. This is for a positive feature, aiming to inspire others who are still trying. We are having a photoshoot in London next Friday (11th October). We will pay all your expenses in getting to and from the location and give you approval of the words prior to publication. If you are interested in being involved, please drop me an email with your name, age, location and a few lines about your story to [email protected]


----------

